# [Allgemein] Problemlösung zu Videoübertr.



## Keule (1. Oktober 2002)

*Problemlösung*



> sorry für den neuen thread



also ich möchte gern videos von meinem pc auf dem fernseher anzeigen lassen. ich zeige mal was ich habe und ihr sagt mir bitte, was ich anstellen muss, um die sachen auf den fernseher anzeigen zu lassen.

1. DV Karte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









2. Graka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (GeForce 3)


3. SuperVHS Kabel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Video-Kabel 4-pol.-S-VHS-St. (Hos.) - 4-pol.-S-VHS-St. (Hosiden), 2 m)

(
4. CamCorder (Sony DCR-PC2E) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cinch kabel vorhanden


5. Video Adapter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4-polige-S-Video-Kupplung/3 Cinch-Kupplungen - Scart-Stecker)

voll belegt; umschaltbar IN/OUT
zum Anschluss einer Grafik-/TV-Tuner-Karte mit Audio/Video IN/OUT (Cinch oder S-VHS) an einen TV/VCR mit S-VHS belegter Scart-Buchse 


kann ich das damit schaffen??
thx ich


edit: ach ja TV Karte:


----------



## goela (1. Oktober 2002)

Videos anzeigen vom PC->Fernseher

- SVHS Kabel rein in TV-Karte (nehme ich jetzt an, dass die einen hat)
- SVHS Kabel mit Scart-Adapter in SVHS-Buchse verbinden
- Scart-Adapter in SCART-Eingang in Fernseher
- Fernseher einschalten und auf AV
- Video auf PC starten
- Bildschirmausgabe auf TV-Karte umstellen (Display Eigenschaften)

Videos von PC auf Kamera aufnehmen
- Firewire-Kabel in Karte PC
- Firewire-Kabel in DV in der Kamera
- Premiere Ausgabe auf Band
oder
- Scenalyzer Live Video auswählen und Ausgabe auf Band

Videos von PC auf Kamera mit gleichzeitigem Preview Fernseher
- Firewire-Kabel in Karte PC
- Firewire-Kabel in DV in der Kamera
- SVHS Kabel in Ausgang SVHS Kamera stecken
- SVHS Kabel mit Scart-Adapter in SVHS-Buchse verbinden
- Scart-Adapter in SCART-Eingang in Fernseher
- Fernseher einschalten und auf AV
- Premiere Ausgabe auf Band
oder
- Scenalyzer Live Video auswählen und Ausgabe auf Band


Alles klar!!!!


----------



## Keule (1. Oktober 2002)

kewl danke ;D
-----------------


ich habe jetzt das bild auf demfernseher (desktop) aber in Schwarz Weiß wie krieg ich das in Farbe (und bunt) hin


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Oktober 2002)

...was für eine Anleitung! Gölä at his best.
@Keule: Vote 4 him (5)


Zum B&W-Problem:

Meistens hilft es, wenn du einfach AV noch einmal drückst...
Ansonsten gibt es die Einstellungen im Grafikkartentreiber bzw. denen der Fernsehkarte.


----------



## goela (2. Oktober 2002)

Schwarz/Weiss auf dem Fernseher? Mit dem SVHS-Kabel angeschlossen??

Alles klar! Du musst Deine Einstellung für die Kamera bzw. TV-Karte auf SVHS Ausgang stellen!!!


----------



## Keule (2. Oktober 2002)

und wo stellt man das ein?
http://membres.lycos.fr/darulaz/tutorials.de/screen.jpg
da habe ich es versucht, videoformat müste richtig sein oder?


----------



## goela (3. Oktober 2002)

Löblich Keule! Immer mit Bildern! Da ist es einfacher zu helfen!

OK - SVHS hast Du eingestellt! Aber NTSC!!!! Das kann nicht gut gehen! Stell mal um auf PAL!!!!


----------



## Keule (3. Oktober 2002)

man kann da PAL-G und PAL-M auswählen, beides ging jedoch nicht


----------



## goela (3. Oktober 2002)

Was uns noch nicht gesagt hast, wie und wo Du was angeschlossen hast!

-> PC -> TV-Karte -> TV ?
-> PC -> FIREWIRE -> CAMCORDER -> TV ?

Bitte nachholen!


----------



## MoMo (3. Oktober 2002)

*TVTool* (http://www.tvtool.de) könnte dir auch ganz nützlich sein!


----------



## Keule (3. Oktober 2002)

ich habe einfach ein sVHS kabel in den scart adapter gesteckt und an den fernseher gemacht


----------



## goela (3. Oktober 2002)

> ich habe einfach ein sVHS kabel in den scart adapter gesteckt und an den fernseher gemacht



Und woher kommt das SVHS-Kabel? Von der Videokamera oder TV-Karte!

Wahrscheinlich von der TV-Karte!!!!! Hast Du schon mal versucht, per Chinch-Kabel das Videosignal von der TV-Karte auf den Fernseher zu schicken? Mal probieren! Bild immer noch s/w?


----------



## Keule (3. Oktober 2002)

das kommtvon meiner grafik karte da hatte ich das sVHS drin wo anders passt es nicht rein und tv karte hat keinen solchen anschluß


----------



## MoMo (3. Oktober 2002)

Wenn du es also über die Grafikkarte machen möchtest, kann ich dir helfen:

- Steckerverbindung nachprüfen, auf Staub kontrollieren und ggf. säubern!
- *Desktop* > Eigenschaften > Einstellungen 
- Monitor "1" > Erweitert
- *TwinView* > TwinView-Modus "Klonen"
- Oder ohne schwarze Umrandung am Fernseher mit *TVTool* (http://www.tvtool.de)

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## Keule (3. Oktober 2002)

bei mir gibts nich monitor1 und TwinView > TwinView-Modus "Klonen auch nich


----------



## MoMo (3. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keule _
> *bei mir gibts nich monitor1 und TwinView > TwinView-Modus "Klonen auch nich *


 Dann stimmt etwas mit deiner Verkabelung nicht! Alles nochmals nachprüfen und vielleicht nochmal hier im Forum beschreiben, was du wie verkabelt hast. Funkübertragungsset, Länge der Kabel?


----------



## goela (3. Oktober 2002)

*Probiers mal mit dem Cinchkabel!!!!!!!*

Wenn Du sowas hast! Man sollte wissen, ob es ein generelles Problem ist oder ob es am SVHS-Ausgang liegt!




> @Keule: Vote 4 him (5)


----------



## MoMo (3. Oktober 2002)

_Mal eine Zwischenfrage: _
Kann ich an den EuroAV am Videorecorder einen Cinch/Scart-Wandler einstecken und das Signal auch ohne angeschlossenen Fernseher auf SVHS aufzeichnen?


----------

